# Bluegill breeding



## jiggityboom (Dec 25, 2007)

I currently have two bluegill and am having trouble telling if they are male or female. I assume they are both males because one chases the other one away instead of getting along with it; but it also happens to be bigger. does this mean they are both male or is that just normal for fish?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

If you are talking about the native species of Bluegill then you will need a very large tank! Bluegill breed in spawning beds that usually measure 1-3 feet across and they need a sandy/gravely substrate with lots of plants to make their "red". Remember also that they do get up to 12 inches long so they will outgrow a small tank very quickly. They do grow slowly in the wild but with regular warm temperatures and regular feeding they will get in an aquarium I imagine they will grow much faster. 

The only other thing to worry about is local laws as some states, mine included, will not let you keep certain native species in aquaria. 

As for sexing them, color is the key with the females also being more rounded in the belly and the males will often a very dominant color/breeding sport on their tail fin. Males also have a very distinct blue colored dot on their gill plate. While the female may have the spots also, they are often much smaller and do not have the brilliant colors the males do.


----------

